# 4 week blast with 4 week cruise Repeat



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

I read an article about 4 week blast cycles by a guy I think called Bill Roberts but I not 100% sure. He spoke about higher dose short 4 week cycles, I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this. Also I was wondering if you could do 4 week Blast Test P Tren E Mast Var, while continuing every week with a 250mg dose of Test E/C all the way through? Maybe do this 3/4 times then PCT


----------



## stonetag (Apr 6, 2018)

Hahaha he said Bill Roberts. Why do people want to steer off the path of tried and true? Stick with normal dosing, normal cycle lengths, normal! .02


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

I didnt say i wanted to steer off the path of anything i simply asked if anyone had actually done it. His protocol was actually 2 weeks on 4 weeks off just looked it up.


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

Doesn't make much sense to me. Try it and see and let us know.


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Doesn't make much sense to me. Try it and see and let us know.



Jin 
It was actually a post you made me think about this, you said in a post that your 5 week run at the min was similar results to a 16 weeks test run at 500mg. I was only asking if anyone had actually blasted and cruised with short blasts out of curiosity due to the gains you say compare to a 16 week cycle. I only asking opinions and if anyone had ever actually tried it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

And I stand by that. 

Let me give you my full evaluation after running the whole 8 weeks. 

IMO 5 weeks of tren ace on a cut is absolutely worth it. It's also the most powerful AAS. I do see wisdom in blasting tren for short intervals. 

Longer esters I see no point. 

Not enough experience with short ester test to have an opinion. Generally my only sides are e2 related and manageable. 

I'm in this for the big picture/long hual. If I want to be in a certain condition by a certain time, that cycle is mapped out months in advance. Generally as fast as possible isn't a priority, but if it were it'd be tren ace with a large caloric deficit and tons of cardio. I think dropping 5% BF in 5 weeks @350 is completely within most above average lifters capabilities. 

Additionally (I've mostly heard/slightly experienced) Tren's sides tend to get worse as you progress in your cycle. Therefore I'd be willing to try 5 weeks @350, 3weeks@100, 5 weeks @350. That may yield better results and less sides than running for a full 10 weeks straight. I may even try that. 

Thank you

edit: I would not use tren e for such an experiment.


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Jin
> It was actually a post you made me think about this, you said in a post that your 5 week run at the min was similar results to a 16 weeks test run at 500mg. I was only asking if anyone had actually blasted and cruised with short blasts out of curiosity due to the gains you say compare to a 16 week cycle. I only asking opinions and if anyone had ever actually tried it.



 You're comparing apples and oranges with test vs tren.


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> And I stand by that.
> 
> Let me give you my full evaluation after running the whole 8 weeks.
> 
> ...



Thats a great response exactly the kind I was looking for. Would you think a 16 week Test cycle with 2x4 weeks tren blasts could yield good results?


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> You're comparing apples and oranges with test vs tren.



was comparing the results not the compound


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Thats a great response exactly the kind I was looking for. Would you think a 16 week Test cycle with 2x4 weeks tren blasts could yield good results?



You don't need the test. 

I'd run a cruise dose of 200-300 throughout. If you're going for achieving best results with least sides I'd leave aromatizing compounds to TRT dose of test only. 

When it comes down to it I'm just a gym rat. TRT test and 50ed tren ace, diet and cardio is doing amazing things. The average gym bro (hope no offense but I lump you in there with me) doesn't need any more than that. 

Not to say I won't push the envelope further but I'd try your experiment with as few variables as possible at first.


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> You don't need the test.
> 
> I'd run a cruise dose of 200-300 throughout. If you're going for achieving best results with least sides I'd leave aromatizing compounds to TRT dose of test only.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much mate and defo no offence I am only a gym rat like you say. I will never compete and don’t have any desire too. Not at my age that ship has sailed


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Thanks very much mate and defo no offence I am only a gym rat like you say. I will never compete and don’t have any desire too. Not at my age that ship has sailed



If you do try it please make another log. I'd be very interested to follow.


----------



## snake (Apr 6, 2018)

I have heard of this; Bill Roberts recommends..... The only question I have is why is no one doing it? I'm not sure you're not going to see some results but I'm not sure they will be the best you can do. One unspoken reason that type of cycle seems appealing to some guys is that they just don't want to come off and that's okay, just say it. 

I have always been a long ester, long cycle, average dose guy. But then that fits my needs so temper my response with the fact that I may have different goal.


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> If you do try it please make another log. I'd be very interested to follow.



I will 100% make a log if I do try it. I am thinking of just dropping the deca from this cycle and going down to a cruise dose of test until I get rid of all the blubber. Deca ballooned me so much I won’t ever run it again. Once I feel the fat is at a reasonable level I might give it a go


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

snake said:


> I have heard of this; Bill Roberts recommends..... The only question I have is why is no one doing it? I'm not sure you're not going to see some results but I'm not sure they will be the best you can do. One unspoken reason that type of cycle seems appealing to some guys is that they just don't want to come off and that's okay, just say it.
> 
> I have always been a long ester, long cycle, average dose guy. But then that fits my needs so temper my response with the fact that I may have different goal.




That’s why I asking the questions has anyone tried it? But you made a good point if it is any good why isn’t everyone doing it. I might just be the test subject and try it out the way Jin suggested. Trt dose test with short blasts of tren a 50mg a day. What’s the worst that can happen? &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> That’s why I asking the questions has anyone tried it? But you made a good point if it is any good why isn’t everyone doing it. I might just be the test subject and try it out the way Jin suggested. Trt dose test with short blasts of tren a 50mg a day. What’s the worst that can happen? ��



I'd argue Tren ace is a special case due to the nearly immediate results, increasing severity of sides over time and general toxicity of the compound. 

Otherwise I'm with snake. Long esters, long cycle, average dose


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> That’s why I asking the questions has anyone tried it? But you made a good point if it is any good why isn’t everyone doing it. I might just be the test subject and try it out the way Jin suggested. Trt dose test with short blasts of tren a 50mg a day. What’s the worst that can happen? &#55357;&#56835;



Definitely stay on top of bloodwork if you're gonna blast tren every other month


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Definitely stay on top of bloodwork if you're gonna blast tren every other month



Bloodwork is always an excellent idea 
Just curious to know what you'd be looking for personally. 

You know cholesterol is gonna be in the shitter. 
E2 and therefore prolactin should be a non issue if you know how to manage it on a TRT dose. 
I have never had an issue with high red count on any compound I've run. If some guys do hopefully they're giving blood regularly and that base is covered. 

Another caution I neglected to mention is that I wouldn't go long term on tren or deca if you're not already on TRT. In fact, I'd recommend against both unless/until you are on trt.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I didnt say i wanted to steer off the path of anything i simply asked if anyone had actually done it. His protocol was actually 2 weeks on 4 weeks off just looked it up.



Did I say you? I said people! I use fad diets as a comparison, PEOPLE, are always looking for a new way to do something, when the old way has worked fine. As you were.


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Definitely stay on top of bloodwork if you're gonna blast tren every other month



Not every month for ever would be twice in 16 weeks then PCT,


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Bloodwork is always an excellent idea
> Just curious to know what you'd be looking for personally.
> 
> You know cholesterol is gonna be in the shitter.
> ...



Yeah e2 and prolactin wouldn't be at the top of concern personally. If he's on trt, then that should be controlled already. 

It would mostly be cholesterol and liver values. And anything else that may spring up over the course of running tren every other month. 

Especially, going on and coming off so often, it would be interesting to see how it effects the body, or how the body would react to such a regimen


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Bloodwork is always an excellent idea
> Just curious to know what you'd be looking for personally.
> 
> You know cholesterol is gonna be in the shitter.
> ...



I have contemplated staying on TRT had vasectomy so wont be ever having any more children but not just yet. And its not long term I am thinking of I thinking 2x4week runs in 16


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah e2 and prolactin wouldn't be at the top of concern personally. If he's on trt, then that should be controlled already.
> 
> It would mostly be cholesterol and liver values. And anything else that may spring up over the course of running tren every other month.
> 
> Especially, going on and coming off so often, it would be interesting to see how it effects the body, or how the body would react to such a regimen



I'm hoping to get a full physical and bloods while on tren. I'll post the results if I do. My blood pressure is perfect and I'm wondering if the high dose fish oil will protect my cholesterol levels too. Got pre cycle blood work to compare with as well.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> I'm hoping to get a full physical and bloods while on tren. I'll post the results if I do. My blood pressure is perfect and I'm wondering if the high dose fish oil will protect my cholesterol levels too. Got pre cycle blood work to compare with as well.



I'm very interested to see the results if you do. Especially with this fish oil breakthrough you may have come up with. If that's fix all for cholesterol and BP, that would be awesome.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2018)

If I were going to do short 3 week blasts; which I abso-fukking-lutely would never do, I would be using tren base with a steady test dose. 

Coming off trenbolone sucks elephant assholes. I wouldn't want to do that so often.

Also have to remember that it's 2 steps forward 1 back when you cycle. You will always lose something when coming off the jewce.  The difference between 8 weeks of tren ace to 12 or 14 weeks of tren e makes a difference imo/ime.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 6, 2018)

I would definitely follow this.........curious about how someone would handle what would be whiplash in my mind.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> If I were going to do short 3 week blasts; which I abso-fukking-lutely would never do, I would be using tren base with a steady test dose.
> 
> Coming off trenbolone sucks elephant assholes. I wouldn't want to do that so often.
> 
> Also have to remember that it's 2 steps forward 1 back when you cycle. You will always lose something when coming off the jewce.  The difference between 8 weeks of tren ace to 12 or 14 weeks of tren e makes a difference imo/ime.



I agree with this whole heartedly.  Short fast gains are the first and quickest lost.  Slower and steady sticks around a lot longer.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 6, 2018)

I will chime in... I cant remember where I saw this... But some bb pros were talking about something similar to this... They were saying that the do short blasts with certain compounds and then instead of doing a proper "cruise" they would switch to a different set of compounds and blast another 4 weeks, and every 4 weeks or so, they would switch up the compounds... They were saying it is to keep the body always trying to adapt to new compounds instead of it getting used to one or two for a long run.


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> If I were going to do short 3 week blasts; which I abso-fukking-lutely would never do, I would be using tren base with a steady test dose.
> 
> Coming off trenbolone sucks elephant assholes. I wouldn't want to do that so often.
> 
> Also have to remember that it's 2 steps forward 1 back when you cycle. You will always lose something when coming off the jewce.  The difference between 8 weeks of tren ace to 12 or 14 weeks of tren e makes a difference imo/ime.



Ive never come off tren so I don't know what it's like. 

However, I suggested dropping the dose in between 2 5 week blasts to 100mg/week for 3 weeks So, not coming off, but perhaps giving the body a break and time to reset a little so when you fire back up on the 2nd 5 week blast you might experience less sides like you do when first starting tren. If the sides aren't reduced from running a straight 10 weeks, then there is much less merit in such an attempt. IMO.


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Ive never come off tren so I don't know what it's like.
> 
> However, I suggested dropping the dose in between 2 5 week blasts to 100mg/week for 3 weeks So, not coming off, but perhaps giving the body a break and time to reset a little so when you fire back up on the 2nd 5 week blast you might experience less sides like you do when first starting tren. If the sides aren't reduced from running a straight 10 weeks, then there is much less merit in such an attempt. IMO.



How long have you been on Tren? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I will chime in... I cant remember where I saw this... But some bb pros were talking about something similar to this... They were saying that the do short blasts with certain compounds and then instead of doing a proper "cruise" they would switch to a different set of compounds and blast another 4 weeks, and every 4 weeks or so, they would switch up the compounds... They were saying it is to keep the body always trying to adapt to new compounds instead of it getting used to one or two for a long run.



I read something similar when reading on blasting and cruising, a guy did a cycle and ran test right through at trt and every 4 weeks switched compounds he used along side it or bump up the the test to a large dose. Basically a permanent blast


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 6, 2018)

Yikes.....permanent blast.....always switching compounds.....how the heck do you even control sides? E2? 

It may be amazing for gains, I don't know, but I know I'm not a pro BB'er and have no need to even come close to attempting to run something that complicated.


----------



## Trump (Apr 6, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Yikes.....permanent blast.....always switching compounds.....how the heck do you even control sides? E2?
> 
> It may be amazing for gains, I don't know, but I know I'm not a pro BB'er and have no need to even come close to attempting to run something that complicated.



the guys post that I read  he was called junior bodybuilder and his pic Defo wasn’t a pro. Doubt he be having any kids any time soon or ever


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 6, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> I'm very interested to see the results if you do. Especially with this fish oil breakthrough you may have come up with. If that's fix all for cholesterol and BP, that would be awesome.



If fish oil was a fix all, everyone would be doing it. I take a bunch, and it helps a bit. But fish oil isn't some miracle drug.


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> How long have you been on Tren? If you dont mind me asking


Coming up on 6 weeks. First run. 



DieYoungStrong said:


> If fish oil was a fix all, everyone would be doing it. I take a bunch, and it helps a bit. But fish oil isn't some miracle drug.



not sure if it's a fix all but it has worked wonders for my BP. I would hope a has a significant effect on good cholesterol too. 

How much do you take? I have tried many many things to lower my BP and nothing has worked like high dose fish oil. I'm taking 15g a day. Blood pressure is 130/65 on tren. Blood pressure before tren on trt with no fish oil was 140/75.


----------



## Trump (Apr 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Coming up on 6 weeks. First run.
> 
> I read that thinking you had never come off you just stay on for ever


----------



## Jin (Apr 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Jin said:
> 
> 
> > Coming up on 6 weeks. First run.
> ...


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 7, 2018)

4 weeks blast 8 weeks cruise 8 weeks blast 16 weeks cruise so on and so forth on that score of it IMO


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> was comparing the results not the compound



You may not have intended to compare the compounds, but comparing the results of one compound with another that is five times stronger implicitly compared the compounds, in my opinion. 

Regardless, I'd look forward to reading about your experience if you decide to run blast / cruise x 4 / 4.


----------

